# Your Favorite Concert of 2011



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Only attended two shows last year. I thought The Wall was one of them but I just realized that was the fall of 2010. So it was Steely Dan and Prince this past year. The Dan was the better one for me.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Clutch and Motorhead (same bill). Though technically it was a club show I guess, but that is really all I go to nowadays.

I will be seeing the Wall in 2012. That will be the first arena/stadium show I have gone to in years.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Didn't get to any "big name" shows (rarely do), but I "discovered" Dominique Friassard at the Eaglewood festival - probably my highlight for 2011.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jeff Beck in Kitchener.

Thanks to my good friend (and GC forum member) *hamstrung*, we had fantastic seats.

Amazing guitarist !! One of the best concerts ever for me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

1. Duran Duran at Le National in Montreal.
2. Collective Soul in Cornwall on July 1

Both small. Both front and center. It's so much better when you're right up front.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hard to pick just one. For the most over the top concert extravaganza it would have to be U2 in Edmonton. Just flat out great entertainment from beginning to end.

I would pick Sting at the nice cozy QE Theatre in Vancouver for the best concert as far as acoustics and musicianship go. 

Other big arena shows I saw in 2011 were Clapton, Elton John and Santana. All fantastic.

I saw some great bands at festivals this past summer too, most notably JJ Grey & Mofro who we saw three times they were so good.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't get to any "Name brand" concerts--but did see & hear some live music--probably the best was the jazz concert/fun-raiser I went to recently--some young guys & women--but they played well--especially the bluesy stuff--the bass player was quite good.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw a triple bill in August at the Molson Amphtheatre featuring Night Ranger, Foreigner and the headliner was Journey. Pretty good, but in May I saw The Cars at The Docks and that was my favourite concert. They played 6 songs from their new CD "Move Like This" along with a lot of their classics. Two thumbs up. )


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The only concert I went to was Judas Priest/BLS/ThinLizzy.

A really great, though deafening experience.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Kenmac said:


> I saw a triple bill in August at the Molson Amphtheatre featuring Night Ranger, Foreigner and the headliner was Journey. Pretty good, but in May I saw The Cars at The Docks and that was my favourite concert. They played 6 songs from their new CD "Move Like This" along with a lot of their classics. Two thumbs up. )


Tangent: Move Like This was a surprisingly good CD. The Cars, but refreshed enough to make it sound like it wasn't just a money grab.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> Tangent: Move Like This was a surprisingly good CD. The Cars, but refreshed enough to make it sound like it wasn't just a money grab.


I was also surprised they did not follow up that club tour with a bigger one


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Best out-of-my-own-pocket (that was overly expensive): Neil Young @ Massey
Best out-of-my-own-pocket (that was cheaper than expected): a couple Bob Seger shows (under $70 for 4th row in both Toronto & London) 
Best pair of front-row-centre-floors my wife and I gave away for free the night of the show to some dude and his pre-teen daughter - only to have her go into sensory overload 2 minutes into the show and leaving after getting a bunch of free stuff from the band's manager: Heart in Kingston
Best comped-and-partied-backstage with the band: Foo Fighters
Best that I didn't think I'd dig nearly as much as I did (and was relatively cheap): Elton John in Oshawa


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

fretboard said:


> Best out-of-my-own-pocket (that was overly expensive): Neil Young @ Massey
> Best out-of-my-own-pocket (that was cheaper than expected): a couple Bob Seger shows (under $70 for 4th row in both Toronto & London)
> Best pair of front-row-centre-floors my wife and I gave away for free the night of the show to some dude and his pre-teen daughter - only to have her go into sensory overload 2 minutes into the show and leaving after getting a bunch of free stuff from the band's manager: Heart in Kingston
> Best comped-and-partied-backstage with the band: Foo Fighters
> Best that I didn't think I'd dig nearly as much as I did (and was relatively cheap): Elton John in Oshawa


Well, now you're just showing off.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Foo Fighters. they never cease to amaze me.

2nd was The Black Keys.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Voodoo Experience

Highlights:
Soundgarden
Blink 182
City and Colour
Mastadon


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

For me it was Whitehorse in September at the Glenn Gould, though I'm having trouble remembering what I may or may not have seen in Winter/Spring of 2011. Luke and Melissa put on a great show as a duo. Sounded very different than what I expected. Though the same bill also featured the worst opening act I've seen this year.

Also the GG theatre is fantastic! Great sound and intimate, maybe 250-300 people tops! Saw the Trews do an acoustic show there too and was very impressed with the sound quality.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hands down Ben Harper at the Sound Academy in T.O. late June. 

Elton John & Metallica at the Quebec City "Festivale de l'Ete" were also most excellent.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Black Dub at Bonnaroo and at the Ottawa Jazzfest.
Soulive at the Ottawa Jazzfest
Charlie Hunter at the Elmdale Tavern in Ottawa.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not counting the high school band recitals I was obliged to attend, I only went to two shows this year: Jeff Beck and Cheap Trick at Bluesfest. Guess which one came out on top (as opposed to on top of me)?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Hands down the best show I saw in 2011 was Phish in Clarkston, MI. What was even cooler was taking my 12 year old Phishead son...he really enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

mario said:


> Hands down the best show I saw in 2011 was Phish in Clarkston, MI. What was even cooler was taking my 12 year old Phishead son...he really enjoyed it.


You are a good dad! 

The NYE 2010 show from MSG was pretty awesome I guess it counts as a 2011 show...they crossed in to 2011 while playing it, right? We watched it live from our basement.

I haven't bought this years MSG run yet.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Jeff Beck - both Casino Rama and Massey Hall (Massey Hall was better, of course being a smaller venue)
Joe Bonamassa - Massey Hall

They were excellent shows.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I saw Pearl Jam and Joe Bonamassa. Pearl Jam all the way. They were awesome. I opted not to go to the Foo Fighters and I am still kicking myself.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I saw Pearl Jam and Joe Bonamassa. Pearl Jam all the way. They were awesome. I opted not to go to the Foo Fighters and I am still kicking myself.


I'd love to see JB


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was also surprised they did not follow up that club tour with a bigger one


Well, the thing is that Ric Ocasek, to put it mildly, isn't a fan of touring. Maybe they'll do a bigger tour in the future and iaresee, I agree with you wholeheartedly on the CD. The songs were very good and they pulled off the remarkable feat of managing to sound both classic and modern at the same time.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

Saw Danko Jones in a small venue, which was absolutely fantastic but really gotta say I loved The Midway State at a small outdoor show. These guys are tremendously underrated, really creative... not to mention an incredible cover of Run To You! If you're into indie rock I'd definitely recommend getting out and seeing them.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Black Dub @ the Opera House in Toronto
Death Cab for Cutie @ the Phoenix in Toronto


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

snacker said:


> Black Dub @ the Opera House in Toronto
> Death Cab for Cutie @ the Phoenix in Toronto


Nice! Another vote for Black Dub! They were just ridiculously good!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

captainbrew said:


> Nice! Another vote for Black Dub! They were just ridiculously good!


I waited anxiously for them to tour - nice to see them in a small (although blisteringly hot) venue - I really hope it's not just a one off project


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Big Sugar*

OK, so it was the only show I went to this year, so what? Gordie and co. were awesome, wide mouth mason weren't too bad either.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Prince in Edmonton.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Soundgarden
The Tea Party
Brian Setzer


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I think there was just two last year:

Colin James at Jackson Triggs
John Prine at Massey Hall

I'd say the better overall experience was Colin James.

John Prine was cool, but we were at the top of the hall right above stage right.
We watched the top of his head most of the show and couldn't even see the guy to his right.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Luke Doucet and Melissa Maclelland (not the Whitehorse stuff), just awesome.
John Prine was really really good.
Arkells were KILLER, half the show was Motown tunes and half theirs. Wicked tight and loud.

Looking forward to Tom Petty this summer, huge fan!


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a tie for me between Big Sugar and the Trews.


----------

